# Horseshoe Booths



## alabama ty (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello everyone, I am looking for some help in locating plans for a horseshoe shaped kitchen booth. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## wwrk (Jan 13, 2010)

Haven't seen any plans, but if you Google 'breakfast booth basics', the first thing that comes up looks like it might be of use, as does the Quick View of the second result.


----------

